# Seerose wie richtig Pflegen??



## Psycho-21 (17. März 2008)

Hi

ich und meine mum wollen so gerne eine Seerose in unserem Teich haben nur sind leider schon zahlreiche Versuche fehlgeschlagen.Welche seerose ist denn sehr robustßIn welche Erde oder in welches Gemisch sollte die seerose?


Ich Danke euch schonmal!!!


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose wie richtig Pflegen??*

Moin.

Hast Du es mal mit der Suchfunktion probiert?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15608/?q=seerose
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4712/?q=seerose

Im letzten Thema/Beitrag findest Du auch ne Pflanzanleitung.
Da Du nicht schreibst, was Ihr gemacht habt/was mit den Seerosen passierte, können wir schlecht auf Fehler hinweisen..........


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose wie richtig Pflegen??*

Hallo und österliche Grüße!

Meine einzige Seerose, die als Versuch bereits im ersten Teichjahr eine prachtvolle weiße Blüte zeigte, fristet bis heute ihr Dasein im Originaltopf des
Baumarkts.
Ich düngte sie im letzten Jahr kurz vor dem Einsetzen in den Flachwasserbereich meines Teichs mit Düngekugeln. Die weiße Pracht war anscheinend der Pflanzendank.
Im April werde ich den Topf entnehmen, neue Düngekugeln in die Topferde drücken und warten. 
Meine Überlegung ist, dass Kugeln und Teichwasser erneut ausreichen werden.

An die Seerosenfachleute dieses Forums: Nicht die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, ich bin noch Anfänger. Mein bisheriges Vorgehen trug eben nur "Blüte" und macht Mut zu mehr!


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose wie richtig Pflegen??*

Hallo Marlowe,

wäre es Dir nicht lieber Dein Vorgehen würde 'Blüten' statt nur 'Blüte' tragen? Die Verkaufstöpfe für Seerosen sind für eine dauerhafte Haltung einfach zu klein. Die allermeisten Seerosensorten haben ein kriechendes Rhizom das Platz zur Seite hin braucht. Hohe schmale Töpfe sind für Seerosen daher kein guter Platz. Sie brauchen niedrige weite Gefäße - also eher eine Pfanne als einen Topf. Der Dünger allein macht es nicht, die Pflanze braucht auch Platz um sich entfalten zu können. Dann bekommst Du auch mehr als eine Blüte.


----------



## Marlowe (25. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose wie richtig Pflegen??*

Hallo Werner!

Vielen Dank!

Deinen Hinweis werde ich im April in die Tat umsetzen.


----------

